# Tire sealant



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a slow leak on a rear tire and was wondering what you guys recommend as the best tire sealant??


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rajela said:


> I have a slow leak on a rear tire and was wondering what you guys recommend as the best tire sealant??


On how big a tire?On a rear tractor tire it would take a lot and probably be cheaper just to fix it with a patch.And where is the leak?


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh it is about this BiiiiiiiiiiGGGGGGG..............Not sure of the tire size can't go look right now but it is the rear tire on a 5093E. Not sure where it is leaking but it is some where on the black part....LOL. It is just a slow leak, have to air it up ever 5 to 7 days. It never goes flatt just leaks down a little and needs aired up ever so often. Yes would be better to have the tire broken down and fixed, gonna check with the local tire shop and see if he can fix it on the rim but still finding time to haul it down to the shop is a pain. Could also use a little stop leak in the ATV tires. Noticed yesterday 3 out of 4 are nearly flat and then there is the small utility trailer that hardly ever gets used but when I need it the dam tires are always low.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

A rear tractor tire will take a lot of sealent and could easily take over $100 worth.I'd soap it and find where it is and perhaps plug it.For a few dollars.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Does it have a tube in it?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> A rear tractor tire will take a lot of sealent and could easily take over $100 worth.I'd soap it and find where it is and perhaps plug it.For a few dollars.


I agree. First step would be to figure out where it is leaking.

Some tire places have begun charging a fee to fix flats that have sealants. Stuff makes a mess.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

My local tire shop charges $50 for a tractor tire fix, They charge over $25 for a car. I fix a lot of my own smaller tires to save a few bucks but on the tractor tire I get them. It helps I only live 3.5 miles from the shop. Even with a big leak can air tractor tire up and quickly drive to town.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've never tried plugging a rear tractor tire before.

We do a lot of our own, get yourself a slide hammer, a collection of tire irons and go to it. A tire dog and a valve stem snake are also nice to have.

Did the same semi tire on the trailer twice Wednesday morning. Got it off, placed it in front of the salamander for ten minutes, dropped it on the floor to get both beads off, inserted the Blue Cobra, popped both beads, found the leak again from the inside, inserted one of those plug and patch thingies. Got the tire back on the rim, got the Cheetah out, got it remounted and it still leaked, rinse and repeat but placed a BIG radial patch over the plug/patch thingie. Took maybe twenty minutes not including time in front of the salamander.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

At least I know why she is well endowed.....lol

I'm tired of tire shops charging too much for tire repairs and changeouts so I go a used Coats 10-10....and a can of either....


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ard I am not the picture of taking ever safety precaution and have used ether a time or 2 but will not do it again.Bridgestone has put out some safety video showing welding on a steel wheel with a tire on it.Time lapse of a robot weld and a big bang,not something you would ever want to experience.Has something to do with chemical reactions and anything that creates enough heat can set it off. I think it was ag talk where I found the link 3 or 4 years ago,a number of people who worked in the tire business commented they would never ether another one. So just saying there maybe a day when it doesn't work like it has in the past.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> At least I know why she is well endowed.....lol
> 
> I'm tired of tire shops charging too much for tire repairs and changeouts so I go a used Coats 10-10....and a can of either....


Get a Cheetah, not that expensive and much handier.

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/21822-mountingfilling-tires/


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I think I might have to buy a Blue Cobra. She sure makes it look easy. I have a big tire on a grain cart that keeps leaking. That thing looks easier than spoons!


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Don't buy a cheap knock off of that Blue Cobra. We gave like $600 or so a couple of years ago for one of those, I think, I would have to look-really expensive. They are terrific.

If tire is tubeless replace valve stem core first. If not put max air in it and slather it with good soapy water. Most tricky leaks for us happen to be rim issues. Meaning doesn't seal well rim to tire, right around valve core, or weld spots.

Honestly, if the leak is not there, I would get a new tire. I know that is acting like I have more money than I really do, but it boils down to frustration. Do you want to continue to deal with it. Air it up constantly. Can't take it far from home?


----------

